# Kali (May 21, 1996 - July 17, 2011)



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!What a beautiful and noble girl she was!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Kali. It is by far the hardest thing I've ever had to do, it never gets any easier. 

My thoughts are with you during this difficult hard time. She will be waiting for you until you meet again. 

Run free sweet Kali, play hard and sleep softly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Kali was beautiful, and her eyes show she was loved so much and loved you back.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautifu Kali. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She was 15 years and 2 months.







[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my, what a beautiful girl. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thanks so much for helping her leave this life with dignity.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Kali was so beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweet face. Bless your sweet girl. How wonderful to have lived such a long, much loved life. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - Kali was beautiful and it just never gets easier saying final goodbyes.

Run softly at the Bridge Kali


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

We are all crying with you and hugging you - thank you for making all the right decisions for her. It is truly the worst part of owning and loving a pet (ok we think we own them, when they truly own us).

She was beautiful inside and out - and clearly knew how treasured she was. Hold onto all those wonderful memories you all made together.


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Again, Thanks. I keep looking through all the pictures I have of her. Fifteen years sounds like a long time, but it's way to short, of course. I do believe she had a good life, though. She swam in the Great Lakes, the Columbia River, both Atlantic and Pacific Oceans as well as numerous lakes around Colorado. She received (and gave) lots of love, was always in good health. I never had any behavior problems. She was just a sweetheart.

(btw....I grew up in NJ)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss 
the first picture shows just how much she loved her life, you can see from her eyes that she was totally loved and she totally loved you back 
the second picture is precious and shows her loving and friendly nature
she was and always will be such a beautiful girl 
run free at the bridge now sweet girl till you meet your family again


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Awwwww 
and the 3rd photo well wow they make a cute couple


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry!!! It is NEVER long enough nor is it ever easy!!! Below is a link to a webpage I have visited at times such as these and Have found some comfort. I hope you and yours can do the same.


The STAR


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a grand old girl, she's just beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. Your area has some wonderful places for dogs to swim, wish it was like that here !


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.

RIP Kali.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, yes 15 years in not enough....she sure was a cutie....love all the pics of her...she looked happy!!!! RIP sweet Kali!!!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was a real treasure and had a wonderful life. Thank you for sharing her beautiful pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always 
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Kali was such a lovely girl. I'm so sorry for your family's loss. RIP Kali...until you see your family once again....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful, loved girl she was. I'm sure she knew that as you said good-bye. My heart knows your pain, my deepest condolences.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

Brian:

I am so very sorry about Kali-what a beautiful girl.
We lost our Smooch, at almost 12 years old, last December.
I am sure that Smooch and Kali will become wonderful friends at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. No matter how long we are blessed to have them with us, it's never long enough. You can see in her eyes that she was a happy and much loved girl.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my.....I am so sorry. She was and will always be a beautiful girl. Soon enough you will be with her again.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge, Kali.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter their age, it is never enough time with them. Their love is so complete and giving that when they are gone it as if a part of your heart is gone. But know one day you will be reunited again. And until then she is in some great company with all of our pups playing at the bridge free of pain you and happy. 

May all of your memories help to heal alittle of your pain. Kali was just gorgeous.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Kali was a gorgeous girl. Having her around for 15 years as a companion and a friend is nice but is never long enough.
RIP sweet Kali.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful girl and it sounds like she had a wonderful life.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Yes Kali looked as if she was a grand and dignified girl. You can almost see the wisdom and full experiences emanate from her. 15 years is too short but if all my goldens could live a healthy 15 I would take that in a minute.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Kali. It is always so very hard having to let them go, but she will always be with you - in your heart

Run free and sleep softly Kali


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She was beautiful, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Kali had to leave. She sure was a beautiful girl, and she sounded like she had a wonderful life. Now she is at the Bridge playing with her new friends, and waiting patiently till she can be with her family again.... in the meantime she is watching over you and your family.

Hugs to you all.. I know how difficult this time is.

Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kali was so very beautiful and what a sweet face. I am so sorry.. they are never old enough to say goodbye, no matter how old they are.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of kali she looked a very happy girl and like most on the site i know how hard it is to say goodbye to them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes the truest measure of love is finding the strength to say goodbye.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

You have my deepest sympathy. I'm so sorry. Kali is a beautiful girl and I can see the absolute, unconditional love in her eyes. Run free, sweet Kali.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Brian, your lovely angel Kali looks familiar to me. Did you take her to swim at Coot Lake? My condolences on the loss of your elderly sweetheart. They're never here long enough....


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry you had to say good-bye to Kali. She was a beautiful girl. Thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP Kali


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Finn's Fan said:


> Brian, your lovely angel Kali looks familiar to me. Did you take her to swim at Coot Lake? My condolences on the loss of your elderly sweetheart. They're never here long enough....


Yes. In fact most of the lakes around here. But I live close to Union Reservoir which has a designated doggie area, so we spent a lot of time there.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was absolutely beautiful...I'm so sorry for your loss =(


----------

